# Need HELP with rescue a.s.a.p!!!!



## HGFarm (Mar 1, 2010)

OK, I am posting this to ask some help for a friend who has taken this full sized horse in.

This horse was found in the desert last night by a friends son who was out 4 wheeling with friends and family. He called his mother right away- she has Minis and some full sized horses, and she called one of our other friends who has a rescue here.

This mare was dumped to fend for herself apparently and we have no idea how long she has been out there alone. She has a *horrible* uterine infection and has tons of pus coming out her vulva. I dont think I have ever seen very many horses that were this skinny and still alive. Due to the rains we have had this weekend and the mud, Susan could not get her trailer out to where the mare was, so they told her she was going to have to walk out of there and get as close to the trailer as she could. She made it most of the way before she gave up, sides heaving. It took a couple of hours, in the mud and the dark, but they were not going to leave her there. She loaded easily into the trailer and they took her home in the dark.

Today, in the daylight, they were able to assess her a little more, and noticed the gross and raging infection, and just how thin she really is- probably from the infection. She saw her trying to drink from a puddle of just mud, so I am sure she is dehydrated as well as starving.

This mare is a fighter, and still on her feet and eating, and telling us she is not ready to 'go' yet. Her legs and feet are in good shape, she is very gentle and sweet and has a tattoo on her upper lip but we cannot make out all the numbers. She is probably about 16 hands but not sure due to the horrible condition she is in. Her teeth have not been floated in a long while, if ever, either, but that is the least of her worries right now. She was filthy and today some other friends came over and cleaned her up some and she was very easy to work with. It appears she is in her teens just guessing by her teeth and her gum color is good so far.

This mare is going to need a LOT of care, and Susan usually rescues smaller donkeys, minis and ponies, but there is NO WAY that anyone was going to leave her out there where she was to die, without at least trying to do something to help her.

I hope I can post this here- I am hoping I am within the rules of the Forum, but if you can PLEASE DONATE something, it would be much appreciated to cover the vet, medicine and feed for this kind mare who was dumped in the desert by someone to die.

The rescue has a paypal account at this email addie [email protected] The vet will be coming to see what they can do, but please keep in mind that any donations, if the mare cannot be helped, will have to be put towards her euthansia and then disposal. Even a couple of bucks would help PLEASE!!!

We are calling her Melody, because her bottom lip twitches a bit like she is constantly singing a little tune to herself. PLEASE HELP us help Melody!!!!

If anyone knows of any way to track tattoos- the first number and sort of the last are not easily read but is there any way that with some of the numbers, that someone could trace who she is and where she came from? The owners really need to be prosecuted (though I know what I would like to do to them)

This just breaks my heart, and like I said, this gal is not ready to give up on life yet, even as poor of condition as she is in. Here are photos of Melody taken last night and today.....
































I just do not understand how ANYONE can do this to an animal, or not have it put down, or GIVE it to someone who will take care of it or something, instead of hauling them out some place to just eventually lay down and lay there til they die. It sickens me beyond words.

I'd like to say THANK YOU to those that can donate and THANK YOU to my friends son who found her and didnt just ignore her and leave her there and THANK YOU to Susan for taking her trailer out there and patiently getting this mare to an area where she could finally be loaded and taken home!!!!!!!! BLESS YOU ALL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miniv (Mar 2, 2010)

Bless you all for taking her! You are definitely her Guardian Angels! I've recently learned that more often than not Thoroughbreds, either racers or breeders, are tatooed as you describe. I can't see her face in the photos, but her body style looks like she fits.

She probably was a breeder and had a problem, so she was "unloaded"...... Sick "human" pieces of trash....

The vet will probably flush her and get her on antibiotics. And her feeding is going to be a gradual process with lots of small meals most likely.

We currently have two rescue thoroughbreds here and are finding that they don't BOUNCE BACK weight-wise like most other breeds. This realization also comes for some previous "rescues"..... In addition, be aware that they hold parasites harder than other horses.......so be prepared for a series of wormings.

If it would help, I will post your information on Facebook........And I would encourage everyone else who has a Facebook account to do the same!


----------



## kaykay (Mar 2, 2010)

I have another website that can look up tatoos for rescues. Send it to me and ill get it on there

Be so careful feeding her! Shes a prime candidate for re feeding syndrome. You will have to go really slow.

The infection makes me wonder if she has a tear inside.

Sending prayers for her


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Mar 2, 2010)

OMG that poor girl. Words can not even begin to cover it. Thank you to everyone who is helping her.


----------



## R Whiteman (Mar 2, 2010)

Horses that have been raced are tatooed before their first race. The first two letters have to do with the horse's date of birth and the last numbers match their papers. You could contact the Jockey Club, which registers all TB horses. Often mares and fillies who race are subject to infection due to conformation which causes their vulva to tip, allowing manure and other "dirt" to enter especially as they run. At the track they are "caslicked", stitched partially shut. When they retire to the broodmare band, they are "opened". It is possible that this poor mare is caught in a cycle of infection and lost weight and it is hard to know which came first. Her extreme emaciation has tipped her vulva and even if she had good conformation there in the beginning, it certainly is not now.

Bless you for taking her; it is obvious that she is a fighter.


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh yes, please, if anyone could post in other areas, that would be awesome. 'Melody' is still with us this morning (actually much to my surprize) and is hanging in there. She has been started on antibiotics and the vet is being contacted today.

Can someone please explain the refeeding problems and what may occur? I have heard of horses losing ALL their hair, going into shock from suddenly receiving feed and dying from the shock symptoms. Any info will help!! I personally have never dealt with a horse this emaciated before, and we sure hope she makes it if she can lead a healthy life.

We thought about the infection from a tear, but it could also be caused by other things. I have seen this happen on horses with a Caslicks procedure done too and other reasons. Our neighbors old mare ended up with a horrible infection and they dont even know why. She has never had a foal, and it came on out of the blue. It did clear up and she is in her late 20's and still with us too. We will know more about that once the vet comes.

Thank you so much for any help and if anyone can post on facebooks or whatever and see if we can PLEASE get some funds to try to help this mare. Time is of the essence and she is in such bad shape!

ETA: I will post a pic of her face markings this evening from home and try to see what the tattoo info is- I have the info there if anyone might be able to help with it.


----------



## chandab (Mar 2, 2010)

Here's a pretty good website about refeeding; http://www.completerider.com/nutrition.htm

There's information on Elder Care website on feeding seniors which is pretty good: http://www.equineelders.org/feeding.htm Can't remember if there is information there on refeeding, or not.


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 2, 2010)

Thank you so much..... if anyone else has had experience or info please let me know. This mare is in such a fragile state right now and we dont want to make it any worse. She is such a sweetie.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Mar 2, 2010)

I would e-mail Christy from Another Chance for horses! She can help you with any info on feeding and trying to find this poor horses identification. They do this all the time. Her e-mail is [email protected]

Is your friends rescue a 501C? Bless her for taking this horse....


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks I will email her when I get home. Yes, my friends rescue is a 501C. She usually doesnt do big horses, but who could turn away from this mess??!!!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Mar 2, 2010)

thanks for the kind words and encouragement!

Melody is a beautiful girl and we are going to give her the best chance we can.

we are trying to identify the tattoo, it is very hard to read. have some folks working on enhancing pictures...

as for feeding, i am in constant conact with Soleil of Arizona Equine Rescue Organization (AERO) and she has tons of experience, she is walking me through it. she discussed "refeeding syndrome" with me so we are good there i think! Soleil is a GREAT mentor!

one correction, Laurie, i am a private rescue, NOT 501©3...when we started we had limited time and money and wanted to spend it on the animals, not politics and paperwork, so although it did limit donations because they are not tax deductible, we have been able to concentrate on the animals and not paperwork


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 2, 2010)

Poor girl. She's obviously very strong-willed; I can't believe she's still around with a major infection like that (and her severe emaciation). I'll be thinking of her. Please let us know how she does...


----------



## Allure Ranch (Mar 2, 2010)

_[SIZE=12pt]OMG bless you for taking that poor mare in....[/SIZE]_ _[SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]_

I realize that our economy is in a slump but there are more human ways of dealing with certain issues of concern and abandoning them to starve to death is not one.

I had a buyer from AZ contact me a couple of weeks ago and tell me about the horror stories and now I can see it for myself. I find it truly disturbing how someone can actually think that there doing the animal some form of justice in handling things in this fashion.


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 2, 2010)

Thank goodness. I think this mare has some guardian angels. I will be praying for Melody.


----------



## Gini (Mar 2, 2010)

Susan is she at your place?

Arizona has some of the worst laws ever for horses and livestock that are being dumped in the desert or starved. A few months ago, the sheriff took 6 emaciated horses from a horder here and put them in a large horse rescue. Livestock heads then advertised an auction for them in Vail AZ. They were going to take them out of the rescue who had been feeding and vetting them and put them up for auction.

Judy's rescue caused such a stink by going to the County Attorney and tv stations, a judge put a cease and desist order on the livestock bureau. These people backed way off! Thanks to Judy and her group Pima county is now opening doors for the horse rescues here.

Susan, I'm seeing what I can do to round up donations down here to help with the costs. Good thoughts and prayers coming for the mare....

When this is over and she's out of danger. Possibly some horse people in Pima and Maricopa counties can see what we can do to get something done in our state about livestock laws.

Just maybe we can join together and work to change some of the laws and hold these people accountable here in Arizona. This has got to stop!!


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 3, 2010)

Oops, thanks for the correction Susan, I thought you were a 501C. And I understand your wanting to concentrate on the animals welfare, not that crap.

Gini, that is so disheartening to hear about the laws. Back a few years ago, we knew a couple of the state inspectors fairly well and they were pretty good about cracking down on folks who did not take care of the animals, and would assist in confiscation if things did not improve. And they would check back to make SURE they did improve, or else.

I thought AZ had improved here in regards to these laws, but apparently not enough. They can just come in and take the animals from the rescue to auction? Why can't the rescue, who is familiar with the horses and their health and all, adopt them to decent homes where they can be SURE where they are going?!! This also recoups some of the funds they have poured into them....

I remember many many years ago, my vet at the time, who was usually soft spoken, actually yelling at a man due to the condition of their horse- she looked a lot like this one- and told him to put the horse down or she was calling the sheriff. She was SO upset.

Thank you Gini for your efforts in getting help for Susan and her work on this sweet mare.


----------



## Gini (Mar 3, 2010)

HGFarm said:


> I thought AZ had improved here in regards to these laws, but apparently not enough. They can just come in and take the animals from the rescue to auction? Why can't the rescue, who is familiar with the horses and their health and all, adopt them to decent homes where they can be SURE where they are going?!! This also recoups some of the funds they have poured into them....


Laurie, when the sheriff took the horses they notified AZ livestock. The sheriff turned the horses, I know there were at least 6 of them, over to "Heart". All of a sudden, AZ livestock decided to take custody of the animals. This was after 6-8 weeks of being rehabbed at the rescue. AZ Livestock had also advertised the auction by publishing it throughout Southern AZ. Some of "Hearts" board members, one of who was an attorney tried every legal avenue they could. They even called the TV station. The reporter then did an excellent story on the starved horses and the rescue and it still didn't do any good. As a truly last resort, Judy, then took all the paperwork to the Pima County attorneys office and stayed until one of the attorney's saw her. Since everyone knew who the owners were, AZ livestock was notified that these animals were part of an on going criminal investigation and they had to cancel the auction.

Livestock was also told to back off that they had no authority to take the horses.

Everyone, it can be done if we can join together to try and get some of the laws changed.


----------



## tinacvt (Mar 4, 2010)

Do you think she could be pregnant?


----------



## muffntuf (Mar 4, 2010)

Tina I highly doubt at this stage of starvation she was able to hold onto a foal. Self preservation takes on at some point. Although if she did abort and had remaining tissue, that is where the infection could come from.

Thank you for taking in this horse. Keep us updated please!


----------



## zoey829 (Mar 4, 2010)

That makes me sick!!!! I dont even know what to type I am so ticked off!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will make sure to give a donation in the name of Rodies mini Ranch!


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you!!!! She is doing ok so far. Any help is certainly appreciated!!! A LOT!


----------



## Mona (Mar 5, 2010)

Getting into this LATE, but just wanted to say I wish you the best for that girl! You are surely her guardian angel and I hope she will pull through in time, with lots of TLC.


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 5, 2010)

Susan is great with the animals and has a great mentor also, so I feel the mare is in good hands. And the mare certainly has a strong will to keep fighting to stay here which is a good thing!! We all sure hope she pulls through her ordeal. Thanks for all the kind words- Susan went through quite an ordeal just to get her home.


----------

